# Pellets vs Flakes



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

What is everyone's opinion on each? Pellets? Flakes? I have Hikari Betta pellets, tetra flakes, betta buffet flakes, granules, and frozen shrimp. I have tried them all, and honestly he seems to enjoy the flakes the most. He tears them up like Jaws with a baby seal in his mouth, his WHOLE body starts jerking and he just noms it up like a little pig. But with the little pellets he is just like "meh".


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I like Ocean Nutrition Atisons Betta Food.

http://www.petstore.com/Ocean_Nutri...sh_Food-Ocean_Nutrition-ON9111-AQFOFP-vi.html


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I feed mine both on alternating days to provide some variety.


----------



## Jdh (Jul 5, 2010)

I would reccomend the Hikari pellets. Both of my Bettas gobble them up- They love them!


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Jdh said:


> I would reccomend the Hikari pellets. Both of my Bettas gobble them up- They love them!


 
Me too. All of mine like them


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

My guys looove hikari pellets, but at the moment I'm all out and can't go up to get some for a while, so I've been feeding them some Vitapet "Betta Food" that I always have spare - its crap and makes them bloat like crazy :C

The pet shop Roy was from would feed him flakes, he didnt really eat them though, as soon as I gave him pellets he was all OH FINALLY, REAL FOOD NOMNOM


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Riddle likes Flakes and Pelets. He USE to like the freeze dried blood worms, but now he just spits them out!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I feed pellets Monday - Friday, shrimp flakes on Saturday and fast on Sunday. 

I have never had a problem with a betta accepting flakes - or pellets or any other kind of food. They are, IMO/E, such PIGS - LOL!!!!

I don't think it really matters what form the food is in as long as it is HIGH quality!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Mine pig out on the sinking shrimp pellets intended for the corys. I have pellets they enjoy too.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I think I'll keep feeding the hikari pellets, but try to swap/ substitute some other flakes or worms one or two days a week.


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

I personally prefer pellets over flakes--I use the Hikari Betta Bio-Gold pellets. I'm pretty new to fishkeeping, but in my experience I think feeding as wide a variety of appropriate foods can go a long way in keeping an animal happy and healthy. So I alternate pellets, freeze-dried blood worms, frozen blood worms, live flightless fruit flies (def fave), and sometimes flakes on different days. Trying to find more things to add to the mix ;-).


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, I feed mine both and I noticed that flakes are alot more messy. The pellets get swallowed hole but the flakes break off into a bunch of tiny pieces and some of those sink to the bottom...


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I used to hate the flakes when it was just my betta, but now that I have tetras and cories, the tetras are so eager to go in and grab whatever my messy betta drops haha.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I've never tried flakes. I'm always worried about feeding them too much of it, and it seems messy. 

I have Wardley's pellet food along with Top Fin pellets. I'd prefer to get Hikari, but I couldn't find any at the time I was buying them. 

My bettas eat both. Wardley's is really big though, and sort of hard to break down.

I also give them freeze dried brine shrimp, which they never really showed much reaction to. But bloodworms are what they really love to eat!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use Wardley's Hikari and Aqueon pellets.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I feed mine Hikari bio-gold and twice a week I feed them bloodworms. I'm never feed flakes to my bettas beacause I hear most don't like them. I do feed flakes to my other fish thou.


----------

